# Any Interest? Richard King Scraping Class in Kansas City in October



## gooberdog (Mar 9, 2018)

I offered to host a scraping class in Kansas City and Richard said he was open in October. Thought I should judge to see if anyone would be interested. Note this is exploratory, there is no class to sign up for. If a class does develop then Rich will make announcements and signups.
I know it seems like everything happens as far away from Kansas City as possible. Now's your chance.
Thanks
Chuck


----------



## Redmech (Mar 10, 2018)

This sounds interesting. I’m just an hour south of Kansas City. Don’t know if this would be a 2 day or a week or what, but it has my interest.


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 10, 2018)

3.5 Hours away!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 10, 2018)

I like to host 5 day classes so you get a good first look at rebuilding and scraping.  I used to teach a 12 hour 3 day weekend class, but I can't teach that long and crammed anymore.I get pooped after 9 hours.  Most of the hobby classes span a weekend so the students don't have to take as many weekdays off from work.  The Oakland class starts on a Wednesday, the class Im teaching next week at Bourn & Koch in Rockford is a M-F class because its inside a factory and they are closed on weekend.    The class we had in Texas last week, the host was willing to keep his shop open 12 or more hours if the student wanted to work late.

 I accept 3 day students only after we get 6 - 5- day  students.   If your interested in hearing more email me or message gooberdog or I  Give us your email address so I can send you more info.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 24, 2018)

Count me as a 5 day student. I would love to see this class come together.


----------



## gooberdog (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks Leeq. Unfortunately there has been very little interest for October. I am hoping I can get a better showing for next March.
Chuck


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 25, 2018)

I have seen these classes come together before, so don't be discouraged just yet. They don't seem to take off real quick. I know Richard would like to enjoy some retirement soon. Perhaps people will take into account that this is a limited time opportunity, loosen the old purse strings, stand up and make a commitment. I for one am in. Ask when the cutoff is and we may just pull it off yet.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 25, 2018)

dfsmoto said:


> 3.5 Hours away!


I hope that's an exclamation of joy I know a lot of people travel for these because they aren't willing to miss the chance. Right off the top of my head, I took a weekend class in KC with a guy from Georgia. I hope we hear back from you in a more definitive way, be it yay or nay.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 25, 2018)

Redmech said:


> This sounds interesting. I’m just an hour south of Kansas City. Don’t know if this would be a 2 day or a week or what, but it has my interest.


It looks like we are shooting for a week, so the days aren't quite so taxing. We would love to hear from you. I'm not trying to push to hard, but truth be told I am pushing. I really hate to see this opportunity slip us by.


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 26, 2018)

I will keep following this, but I'm not sure I can get away from the shop that long.


----------

